# php74 --> php80?



## cbrace (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi all,

I have a VPS running FreeBSD v13.0. Running `pkg upgrade`, I see that www/joomla3 has a new dependency based on php80 (see below).

1.) Can I install php8 alongside php74?

2.) Alternatively, can I switch everything to php80 and delete all php74 ports? How do I determine whether certain ports I am running (ie, www/roundcubemail) are still hard-wired for php74?

At this point I would be happy to remove php74, as I see it is now generating a warning message in the daily output report:


```
php74-7.4.28_2: Tag: deprecated Value: Upstream Security Support ends on 2022-11-28
```

Thanks 


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
    php80: 8.0.17_2
    php80-gd: 8.0.17_2
    php80-mbstring: 8.0.17_2
    php80-mysqli: 8.0.17_2
    php80-session: 8.0.17_2
    php80-simplexml: 8.0.17_1
    php80-xml: 8.0.17_1
    php80-zip: 8.0.17_2
    php80-zlib: 8.0.17_2

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    joomla3-3.9.24 (direct dependency changed: php80-session)

Number of packages to be installed: 9
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2022)

See /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20220125:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php74
  AUTHOR: tz@FreeBSD.org

  The default version of PHP has been switched from 7.4 to 8.0.

  If you use binary packages you should make a list of php packages
  before running 'pkg upgrade':

  # pkg info \*php7\* > ~/installed-php-ports-list

  After the upgrade, check with such list if all your php extensions
  are still installed, and reinstall them if needed.

  If you use mod_php74 you need to deinstall it and install mod_php80.
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 11, 2022)

If all your PHP applications are up-to-date then they should work with PHP 8.x but best way to find out is to check on a test system first.

Otherwise you _might_ have a lot of issues to deal with!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> If all your PHP applications are up-to-date then they should work with PHP 8.x but best way to find out is to check on a test system first.


Aye, definitely test this. I found out the hard way www/webtrees doesn't support PHP80 and I had to rebuild my repositories, dropping back to PHP74 for the time being. net-mgmt/zabbix6-frontend doesn't work on PHP80 either, but at least that port builds a PHP74 flavor by default.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 16, 2022)

Now running php80! Everything looks fine. Many thanks all!


----------

